# Deer Ham - with pics



## jbg4208 (May 1, 2007)

Well, I had one of my co-workers ask me to smoke a bone in deer ham. He provided it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 so I said sure, i'll give it a try. I first checked all of these threads for a good brine and how to do it. Then, I said sure I'll do it. 
This thing he brought me was about 9 Lb's and frozen solid. After I finally got it thawed out it went smooth from there. Lots of Tony Chachery's cajun seasoning and hickory smoked salt. Smoked it for 9 hrs. Here are some pics. 
Started out at 630am - Beautiful morning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attachment 2508
Here it is before going into the smoke. 
Attachment 2509
And the after picture
Attachment 2510

After I cut it off the bone it filled up a 1 1/2 gal of ziploc bags. Took it to work in a crockpot and there was barely any left before lunch. So I am chalking that up to a successful smoke. 
can't wait to see what gets smoked next week. This is so addictive!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke 'em if you got 'em
Boone.


----------



## ultramag (May 1, 2007)

Good looking venison Boone. Sounds like a success to me too.


----------



## salmonclubber (May 1, 2007)

boone

thats a great looking ham keep up the good work


----------



## linescum (May 1, 2007)

man that looks great i have a boned one in the freezer just crying to be smoked


----------



## deejaydebi (May 1, 2007)

Great Job Boone! And YES this is addictive!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 1, 2007)

Congrats.  It is so nice to see a plan come together.  Ham looks great.


----------



## camocook (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Boone. Been asking about smokin venison and these are the first pics. Now I got an idea. Maybe in a couple of weeks. Got it in a vacuum bag so it'll be there when I'm ready.


----------



## jbg4208 (May 3, 2007)

Not a problem Camocook.  Thanks to everyone for the replies. Going to ST. Louis this weekend so no smoking for me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But that's ok.

Go CARDS!!

Boone


----------

